# Callidus



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems like 5th edition changes a lot with this unit's usability, especially with the change to ICs and dispersing wounds on a unit. 

What is the most effective way to use this now? As I understand it, especially in CC the base to base tactic of delivering all wounds to the IC in a unit is no longer viable.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're in combat with a unit with attached IC you can still single him out. The only time you can't do this is if he has a retinue in which case he counts as just an upgrade character.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Johnny Genocide said:


> If you're in combat with a unit with attached IC you can still single him out.


As long as you're in B2B with the IC


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

m3rr3k said:


> As long as you're in B2B with the IC


I thought in 5th edition the defending player could choose to allocate wounds to any models in the unit within 2 inches of the model in b2b contact.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

go to page 49 in the BRB, independent characters are treated as another unit for targeting, so a model can choose either the squad or the IC hope this helped


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

That helps tremendously... especially when my friend is sure to try to allocate all the wounds I lay down on his Warboss to his huge mass of nobs/boyz.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

plus if you charge a unit with a IC when the unit counter assaults into you THE IC must move first and attempt to get into base to base contact with you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Arcane said:


> That helps tremendously... especially when my friend is sure to try to allocate all the wounds I lay down on his Warboss to his huge mass of nobs/boyz.


Give 'em a taste of the neural shredder first. It works especially well against normal Boyz, but can work on Nobz too and will bypass those annoying FNP saves granted by Pain Boyz.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Give 'em a taste of the neural shredder first. It works especially well against normal Boyz, but can work on Nobz too and will bypass those annoying FNP saves granted by Pain Boyz.


Ahh but isn't their leadership rather high based on their special abilities?

Thanks for answering my noobie questions btw heh. 

Now I am curious... has anyone ever added a larger base to their model to alter it's effectiveness in CC?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Ahh but isn't their leadership rather high based on their special abilities?


Only if the unit is really large, and Nobz tend to be expensive, so the shredder should have an at least decent effect on the mob, especially if they're in mega armor. ^_^


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Now I am curious... has anyone ever added a larger base to their model to alter it's effectiveness in CC?


I'm pretty sure that would be considered cheating.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Siege said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be considered cheating.


Good to know I am being taught 40k from some people pulling crap from their arse then... according to them it is completely legal, which is why I check here first. uke:

Course the same guy also told me that his skimmer tank can also ignore firing through cover because it can hover over LOS of said cover...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Adding a larger base to a model than the one its supplied with? Perfectly legal and viable option. Its when you try to stick a model on a smaller base that its not legal. Last I remember hearing anyway.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Really I didn't know that? I thought altering the size of bases was illegal, oh well there you go. Sorry Arcane.


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Good to know I am being taught 40k from some people pulling crap from their arse then... according to them it is completely legal, which is why I check here first. uke:
> 
> Course the same guy also told me that his skimmer tank can also ignore firing through cover because it can hover over LOS of said cover...


I suggest reading the BRB yourself.

Z


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed I do, but the 7 day workweek allows little for that -and- play. Sometimes it works well to learn from trusted friends, but in this case, not always heh.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Well in this case looks like they are right and I was in fact wrong so maybe they are not so bad.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Arcane said:


> Ahh but isn't their leadership rather high based on their special abilities?


Orks & Nobs become fearless if their mob contains more than a certain (11 or 12?) number of models. BUT fearless units are still toasted by the neural shredder on the average leadership of the unit. So for nobs, you'res still wounding on 3's...

I've only faced (1) guy who uses a callidus & both times it has appeared it's roasted 5 members from my 6 man noise marine squad.... Of course, it then charges & kills the last one... I friggen hate Callidus assassins.... Sure they're only good at really taking out one unit (maybe two) a game, but against my list they're almost 100% of the time going to earn their points back...


----------



## FuriousCurioso (Mar 1, 2009)

One thing that seems to be being overlooked here is that Assassins can't and won't ever be able to join or lead other units due to the 'Independant' rule in their entry. Other than that IC's do behave how the collaboration of this thread describes them being used.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

m3rr3k said:


> Orks & Nobs become fearless if their mob contains more than a certain (11 or 12?) number of models. BUT fearless units are still toasted by the neural shredder on the average leadership of the unit. So for nobs, you'res still wounding on 3's...
> 
> I've only faced (1) guy who uses a callidus & both times it has appeared it's roasted 5 members from my 6 man noise marine squad.... Of course, it then charges & kills the last one... I friggen hate Callidus assassins.... Sure they're only good at really taking out one unit (maybe two) a game, but against my list they're almost 100% of the time going to earn their points back...


Sorry, seem to have forgotten this thread. 

From what you say, the Neural Shredder uses the average unmodified leadership of the given squad? That makes a big difference after all...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty much yes.. treat their leadership as their toughness value, hence even if a unit like orcs has ld10 for morale tests or whatnot, the leadership of the individual boys is still 7, so you're wounding on 3s.

I fielded one in an apocalypse game a few weeks ago, and managed to kill about 30 orcs with my Calidus.. sure it was a bit of a waste to use her on them, however, she had already killed a couple of zoanthropes before that, and was running out of targets.


----------

